# Bargain chair



## Cloudygirl

I bought a chair on ebay this week for £1.

The boys approve

Apparently it's perfect for watching tv and being snuggly


----------



## BSH

They look very comfy!


----------



## Cloudygirl

they seem to realise that I bought it for them to stop them scratching my sofa. And I think they approve 

sorry for the crappy out of focus pics btw. Rubbish camera phone but you get the idea!


----------



## Gem16

£1!? Thats great lol they seem to love it, shows they don't need the expensive stuff after all


----------



## Cloudygirl

Gem16 said:


> £1!? Thats great lol they seem to love it, shows they don't need the expensive stuff after all


Yeah £1 and it's new. Got to love ebay!!!

Pity they can't be so cheap with their cat food 

they also love sitting on the back of it and looking out the window. Got to love my beautiful boys!!


----------



## tylow

Aaw looks like their new chair was made for them :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Bargain :thumbup: their very own chair  Looks as if the purchase has been thoroughly approved :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws

They are obviously aware that the muted grey tones set off their own gorgeous amber hues to perfection ( us red heads learn to choose neutrals ! )


----------



## Cloudygirl

I haven't decorated that room yet since I moved in and when it's decorated it will no longer be orange. I know they aren't too happy that it clashes with their fur


----------



## Taylorbaby

£1!!! bargain!! lovely piccis! :laugh:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy

Oooh lucky cats! Their own chair! And for £1 you can't beat it!


----------



## Cloudygirl

they are being cuuuutttteeee tonight!!


----------



## tylow

Aaw just gorgeous


----------



## Cloudygirl

Appreciating the new cat tree - joined at the hip. Sorry no idea how to turn it around


----------



## tylow

lol looks like they're sharing the one tail


----------



## GiddyKipper

Haha, what beautiful boys! Have they always been so snuggly with each other?


----------



## lymorelynn

Cloudygirl said:


> Appreciating the new cat tree - joined at the hip. Sorry no idea how to turn it around


:lol: Siamese twins :lol:


----------



## Cloudygirl

GiddyKipper said:


> Haha, what beautiful boys! Have they always been so snuggly with each other?


since I've had them. They came as a 2 (from the same litter) but they were with another 2 of their brothers for the first 5 months so I don't know whether all 4 were like that or if they bonded as a 2 and a 2.

They sleep practically on top of each other most of the time and when they first came Jo (the ginger and white one) would stand in front of Bobbins (the ginger one) and protect him when he was scared of me. They are really cute. The only time they've had any animosity since I've had them was when one tried to steal the other ones cooked chicken


----------



## GiddyKipper

LOL cooked chicken Ninja Cat! 
It's so lovely to see them buggled up. We had two sisters that barely even sniffed at each other, and the two sisters we've got now will snuggle with a bit of a lick and a cuddle every so often, but that's it! But all of them have always been very loving and affectionate with their human counterparts, just a bit indifferent to each other. But that's cats, eh?


----------



## AlfiesArk

Why didn't i think of that! 

Alfie has shredded our sofas as he does circuits around the room during his excited moments. He's mostly cute so he gets forgiven quickly.

Just need to buy 2 of everything thats rough, smooth, shiny, warm, cold, smelly... of everything then.


----------



## Guest

What a bargain hun and they are lush cats too. 

Lovely pics xx


----------



## Cloudygirl

my boys were feeling overawed by the cuteness in the ginger lodger thread so thought they'd post to say they are cute too


----------



## SuziSpooks

Absolute bargain  Great pics


----------



## Cloudygirl

another update


----------

